
Oculus Quest becomes first VR set with native hand tracking - Kaibeezy
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/12/oculus-quest-keeps-getting-better-adds-vr-hand-tracking-this-week/
======
Kaibeezy
_We 've seen hand-tracking experiments on other VR headsets, but these have
largely come in the form of proprietary add-ons like Leap Motion, which
require additional hardware and a bolted-on rendering pipeline._

Possible compromise: Why not a comfortable glove to enhance tracking?

